

Love of the Game: Be foolish enough to believe your startup will make it. - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/04/06/love-of-the-game-be-foolish-enough-to-believe-your-startup-will-make-it/

======
MattArnold
This is an excellent article until it applies one final twist that perverts
the entire message into something loathesome.

He's working hard. Great! He's keeping his expenses low. Awesome! Who needs to
be weighed down with that stuff? He gave up on useless egotism about his
status. Perfect! Other people's opinions don't matter. He rejected job offers.
Excellent! That's because they provide a way of life he doesn't want.

So far so good.

He can do all that without lying to himself. Lie to yourself and you'll lie to
others, which makes you an untrustworthy con man. That's what gives
entrepreneurs a reputation like televangelists.

Just give up the ego-trip of success, and accept the fact that what you are
doing may not succeed. Why do you need it to succeed? Your ego. Just fail,
start again, fail, start again, fail, start again. So long as you can keep
yourself fed, you can keep it up forever. Your validation is not some future
goal-- _this_ is the life you want. Right here. Right now. Otherwise, don't do
it.

